# What's Your Style Motif for Clothing, Jewelry, Art, and Decorating Your House.



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

https://olgabrylinska.com/ethereal-typology/



Pick your top three aesthetic motifs for clothing, jewelry, art, and decorating your house.

My top three in order are:
1. Luminous Ethereal (Birds and Air element)
2. Mermaid Ethereal (Fish and Water element)
3. Energetic Ethereal (Colors and Air element)

Download this document and fill out only the green column and it will tell you your #1 type but it doesn't tell you your other two types.









Olgas Ethereals Finder 1.2


Sheet1 Your Features,Alabaster,Crimson,Crystal,Energetic,Spanish Energetic,Fairytale,Retro Fairytale,French,Luminous,Mahogany,Mermaid,Moon,Rose,Royal King,Royal Queen,Slavic,Sparkly Coloring: cool or warm,1 cool - 2 somewhat cool - 3 neutral - 4 somewhat warm - 5 warm,0,1,1,4,4,4,3,5,3,3,5,1,1,3...




docs.google.com





I got Luminous as my #1.


----------



## Vizzlo (3 mo ago)

I never even knew this type of typology existed, it's something I will need to study religiously later on.

But anyways my top three aesthetics 🤔 :

1. *Mahogany Ethereal* - The interior here for me really shows a more cultured/spiritual side. The art that's in the interior is amazing, this was a hard decision because the spanish energetic is easily the most colorful one out of all them but this one has a more tribal esoteric touch to it. This is easily my favorite without any question.

2. *Spanish Energetic Ethereal* - Now this.... 😭👏, the colorfulness here is easily one of the best I didn't make it number one since Mahogany just speaks to me better but if that wasn't on the list, this easily would be my #1 choice. This was a hard one but just taking a look at it really just speaks for itself, I would ideally combine this with my first choice and that would basically bring heaven to earth.

3. *Wind Ethereal* - I love wind for how straightforward and pragmatic it feels, industrial interiors are amazing. Whenever I play anything on VR I usually go with this aesthetic since it speaks to me pretty well, even though it's #3 on the list it's easily one of my favorite when it comes to inspirational aesthetics.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Vizzlo said:


> I never even knew this type of typology existed, it's something I will need to study religiously later on.
> 
> But anyways my top three aesthetics 🤔 :
> 
> ...


I love ENTP's like me because we study things religiously!


----------



## Vizzlo (3 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> I love ENTP's like me because we study things religiously!


You and me both my friend, you and me both. That's why I enjoy forums like these I can find the most niche things that blow me away. Or in this case a fellow ENTP 🙂👍🏾. I study a little bit of everything so you can share whatever you know.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

lilacleia16 said:


> https://olgabrylinska.com/ethereal-typology/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind if I join in the ENTP love fest?

5w6 So/Sx 584 ENTP  

*1. Star
2. Moon
3. Fairytale*

I have no idea what it all means.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

Vizzlo said:


> You and me both my friend, you and me both. That's why I enjoy forums like these I can find the most niche things that blow me away. Or in this case a fellow ENTP 🙂👍🏾. I study a little bit of everything so you can share whatever you know.


Check out my signature and be enlightened my new friend. Kibbe Type is awesome too.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

It means you are awesome!


----------



## Vizzlo (3 mo ago)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Mind if I join in the ENTP love fest?
> 
> 5w6 So/Sx 584 ENTP
> 
> ...


I don't see why not, the names you chose basically are associated with an aesthetic they basically have a whole lifestyle around them it's nice when you look into them with more detail.

A fellow So/Sx very nice, my tritype is 359, it's nice to see another one hanging around wherever. I don't see many when I'm out and about in the world. I hope to learn from your perspective a lot more outside of your favorite aesthetics.


----------



## Vizzlo (3 mo ago)

lilacleia16 said:


> Check out my signature and be enlightened my new friend. Kibbe Type is awesome too.


I already checked out your spotify and you added to my arsenal of playlists to create, you have a lot of them 🤧. Definitely bouncing ideas off of you.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

1. Royal Ethereal (queen).
2. Wind Ethereal.
3. Wild Ethereal.

8w9 Sx/So INTJ 845


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

beth x said:


> 1. Royal Ethereal (queen).
> 2. Wind Ethereal.
> 3. Wild Ethereal.
> 
> 8w9 Sx/So INTJ 845


My mom is Royal too…do you like peacock feathers?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

lilacleia16 said:


> My mom is Royal too…do you like peacock feathers?


I have peacock feathers on a pattern which I upholstered my couch with (I did it myself) along with emerald green and peacock feathers in vases.


----------



## lilacleia16 (12 mo ago)

beth x said:


> I have peacock feathers on a pattern which I upholstered my couch with (I did it myself) along with emerald green and peacock feathers in vases.


Wow! It’s so accurate! I’m luminous.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

1. Moon
2. Royal
3. Star

125-1w2 INFJ Sx/So


----------

